# Teichpflanze für 60-70cm Wassertiefe



## blotto (23. Mai 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Ich suche für meinen Teich Pflanzen für etwa 60-70cm Tiefe. In meinem Teich ist „bauartbedingt“ eine Stufe von etwa 100x40 cm in o.a. Tiefe. 
Was könnte ich da pflanzen, was aus dem Wasser raus kommt und evtl. auch blüht? Eine Seerose habe ich schon in 1m Tiefe, scheidet daher eine andere für mich aus. 
Danke schonmal fürs Antworten und Grüße Tom


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2018)

Tannenwedel ... blüht allerdings nicht.


----------



## blotto (23. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antwort.
Tannenwedel hab ich schon in der Flachwasserzone so auf 20cm.


----------



## blotto (24. Mai 2018)

Wächst eigentlich __ Hechtkraut in der Tiefe noch oder ist das dafür zu tief?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2018)

blotto schrieb:


> Wächst eigentlich __ Hechtkraut in der Tiefe noch oder ist das dafür zu tief?



für Hechtkraut ist das jedenfalls viel zu tief

normalerweise wachsen in solcher Tiefe Schwimmblatt-, Schwimm- und Unterwassepflanzen. Von letzteren gibts auch sichtbar "blühende",  die Wasserhahnenfüße

bei mir im Teich schaffen/schaften es aus 60cm Tiefe neben Seerosen/__ Teichrosen auch Seekannen, __ Froschlöffel und __ Wasserknöterich bis an/über die Oberfläche


----------



## Petta (24. Mai 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> für __ Hechtkraut ist das jedenfalls viel zu tief



Hallo Frank,
bei uns steht das Hechtkraut in ca.70-80 cm Tiefe und es wächst und blüht jedes Jahr auf's Neue!!!!!!!!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2018)

Hi Peter,

haste da mal ein Foto von?

bei mir hatte __ Hechtkraut fast 20 Jahre Probleme selbst im nähstoffreichsten Schlamm aus 40-50cm Tiefe hochzukommen (und ragten gerade 20cm aus dem Wasser)
im jetzigen Teich wirds selbst im nährstoffarmen Boden zwischen 40-50cm hoch - sitzt nur 15-20cm tief, während das Riesenhechtkraut aus 30cm Tiefe 1m+ erreicht


----------



## Petta (24. Mai 2018)

Hi Frank,
schau das Bild in meinem Avatar


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2018)

Petta schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> schau das Bild in meinem Avatar



 da ist leider kaum was erkennbar


----------



## Limnos (24. Mai 2018)

Für diese Tiefe sind bei klarem Wasser und Vollbesonnung Tausenblatt (Myriophyllum) und Wasserspest (Elodea, Egeria). Vielleicht kann man es auch mit __ Vallisnerien aus der Aquaristik versuchen. Die Riesenvallisnerie und die Sumpfschraube sind nämlich in der Tiefe winterhart. Aber auch Laichkräuter (Potamogeton) gut geeignet Vor allem das Krause __ Laichkraut. Und das Glänzende Laichkraut. Leider werden diese fast nie gehandelt. Aber Botanische Gärten werden, wenn man nett fragt, bestimmt ein paar Stängel herausrücken. Das __ Hornblatt ist zwar als Algenantagonist wertvoll, da es aber nicht wurzelt, treibt es schnell an der Oberfläche . Auch bildet es ziemlich viel Schlamm.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blotto (24. Mai 2018)

Danke für die Antworten
__ Froschlöffel hatte ich in der Tiefe gar nicht dran gedacht. Werde ich mal überlegen. Dachte das Froschlöffel ausschließlich für die Flachwasserzone ist. 

Im Teich habe ich bereits zwei mal __ Hornblatt am Grund (mit stein und faden versenkt) und einmal frei im Wasser treibend. Dazu noch zwei Krebsscheren. Das __ Tausendblatt würde mir da schon zusagen, aber habe ich damit nicht zuviel Unterwasserpflanzen? Mein Teich hat so etwa 4500 L.....


----------



## Limnos (25. Mai 2018)

Ein Zuviel kann es eigentlich nicht geben. Für die Fische ist es Schutz vor dem __ Reiher und sauerstoffreiches Wasser. Und soillte es doch einmal zuviel sein, dann lassen sich Stängelpflanzen meist leicht entfernen. __ Hornblatt zu versenken bringt nichts: es wird sich immer ablösen, da es grundsätzlich keine Wurzel hat oder bildet. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## blotto (6. Juni 2018)

Hallo,
Hat eigentlich jemand Westliche Graspflanzen  Lilaeopsis occidentalis im Teich? Die habe ich bei nymphaion gesehen und interessiere mich dafür.

 Wassertiefe wäre so ca 10 cm zwischen einer __ Kardinalslobelie und __ Kalmus(dazwischen so 70cm Abstand). Da würde ich drei davon hinsetzen wollen. Außer auf der o.a. Seite finde ich kaum brauchbares im Netz.

Tom


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2018)

Hi Tom,

ich kenne nur einige "Graspflanzenarten" des Aquaristiksortiments

wenn sie Werner aber (der ist hier auch als Forumsmitglied gemeldet, die letzte Zeit aber arbeitsmäßig eher nicht anzutreffen) in seinem Laden und Programm hat sollte sie hart genug für nem Teich sein. Seine Gärtnerei liegt ja im barischen Wald, also in eher in kühlerer Klimazone

Problematisch wird eher das einbringen in den Teich sein, Die Pflanzen wachen ja mit einem dünnen, kriechenden Rhizom (was net eingebuddelt werden soll) und haben nur sehr schwache Wurzeln. Man drückt sie flach auf den Boden und fixiert sie z.B mit rostfreiem Edelstahldraht am Boden  bis sie von selber einwurzeln (so macht man es im Aquarium)

MfG Frank


----------



## blotto (6. Juni 2018)

Das ist mal ne informative Antwort, danke Frank! Ich hätte die sonst einfach in den Sand gesetzt wie bei den meisten Pflanzen auch.

Tom


----------



## mitch (7. Juni 2018)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Seine Gärtnerei liegt ja im barischen Wald, also in eher in kühlerer Klimazone




Kirchheim ist im Unterallgäu/Bayern  ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirchheim_in_Schwaben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (7. Juni 2018)

Hi Mitch,

ich war halt schon seit 4 Jahren net mehr auf Werners Firmen-Seite. Wußte nur noch das es irgendwo in Bayern und Bergnähe war (frag mich jetzt net wie ich auf bayrischer Wald gekommen bin, vieleicht wegen der vielen Pässe am Vortag)


----------

